# My new car: 335D M-Sport in Sparkling Graphite



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

*BMW 335D M-Sport*

I've had this for about 3 weeks now but today was my first chance to give it a good polish and wax. This was traded in for my 57 plate 520. I've been waiting on one coming up with the right spec for a while now and here it is 

It's being used tomorrow for a wedding; taking the Bridesmaids to the venue, so I wanted it spotless.

I clayed it 2 weeks ago and sealed with Jeff's and a coat of Z Concours so today it was a strip back, UDM'd, sealed and waxed.
It's an 09 plate with 4.5k on the clock and only 12 weeks old (ex BMW managers car), but there were a few scratches and etchings to sort out.
I've no before pics and these one's were taken in the garage after a final coat of Concours over 915, finished with some Dodo RM to get a good wet finish.
Very pleased with the results and can't wait to pull her out in the daylight 

Thanks for looking, Gary


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

phoar, lush. VERY nice.

Love the photos too.. is that a big of a bug-eye lens? I want!! 

Make sure you grab some shots of the car at the wedding tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Jim W said:


> phoar, lush. VERY nice.
> 
> Love the photos too.. is that a big of a bug-eye lens? I want!!
> 
> Make sure you grab some shots of the car at the wedding tomorrow. :thumb:


Thank you Sir 

Nikon 14-24/[email protected], close to fisheye 

Sod the happy couple eh? :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice Gary, fingers crossed for good weather tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Lovely looking car. Interesting that you used Red Mist to give a wet look, post's I have read recently say the concours leaves a very "wet" look. Did you not find this?

I only ask as I am thinking of getting some concours for me collection


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous. I LOVE these cars.

Cracking pics too.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Lovely looking car. Would have one in a heartbeat!
Great job!
Alex


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

TheProtector said:


> Lovely looking car. Interesting that you used Red Mist to give a wet look, post's I have read recently say the concours leaves a very "wet" look. Did you not find this?
> 
> I only ask as I am thinking of getting some concours for me collection


I'm just trying a few combinations to get the depth I want, if I've got time in the morning, I'm considering some BOS before the wedding 
To be honest, I didn't really find the RM has enhanced the Concours, but I've still to see it in daylight yet.

Gary


----------



## gj777 (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks amazing :thumb: and the Coral Red leather is stunning. Can't believe the coupe still comes with the old iDrive controller. :doublesho


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats such a nice car I just went on Auto Trader to see how much they were, I'm tempted!! :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work there Gary and a loely car too

What spec did you get on it? (I'm in he midst of comparing the 330d coupe to the A5 3.0Q!!)

CM


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Trist said:


> Thats such a nice car I just went on Auto Trader to see how much they were, I'm tempted!! :thumb:


That's one hell of a jump, from your current car to a £40k BMW!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> That's one hell of a jump, from your current car to a £40k BMW!


Not new! second hand , much cheaper, but still expensive though. Was thinking of the diesel version to save pennies and tune it


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Nice work there Gary and a loely car too
> 
> What spec did you get on it? (I'm in he midst of comparing the 330d coupe to the A5 3.0Q!!)
> 
> CM


It's basically got everything mate, list for these cars new is £38k, with the options it's just over £43k; nothing near what I paid though as it's a used car 
It just had to be Graphite with the Red Coral for me; I seen the combo in a 1 series a while back and fell in love with it 

Oh, and it's been pi$$ing down overnight, I live on a building site with mud all over the roads, just great!! 

Gary


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Beautiful car and great shots of the interior :thumb:

Sell me those wheels, they'd fit nicely on my 135i :driver:


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

A personal fave for me this beast. My target car, whilst being a major fan of the M3, having sat in one of these as it tugs from 50mph upwards... Amazing cars.

:thumb:


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Stunning....:thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

yes, I love that. Would be a dream car for me. Enjoy.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I like that A LOT :thumb:, looks really deep and lush there fella. Just add another layer or 2 of RM that will amp up the gloss even further .

Be nice to see shots in day light as well to really see the flake popping.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Loving it, and great quality photos aswell. Well done.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Fantastic choice chap..both in terms of engine, colour and spec:thumb:

Good luck with keeping those wheels clean once we get past October


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

lovely car

are you getting it remapped for silly torque figures and extra bhp


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Great shots :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I popped a coat of BOS on a wee while ago and it's really brought a lovely deep finish out with some cracking flake pop.
It's been raining now for about 5 hours and I've got a 6 mile drive through B roads to collect the Bridesmaids, I'm gutted, It's going to be filthy when I get there


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks superb Gary - really really nice looking car. Love the graphite and red


----------



## AlanQS (May 6, 2009)

Nothing to touch the big D as we E92 fans call it. The torque is ridiculous and with a re-map!... strewth!


----------



## lack300 (May 31, 2009)

very nice. love the leather. come and detail mine :buffer:


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Absolutely stunning car


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Stunning car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lucky Bast*******!!!! lol


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Gorgeous car and cool photos  :thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Lovely motor, and that inside is to die for :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well I had to cut the wedding short (Family bereavement), but I managed to get the Bridesmaids there and stayed for the service.
It was absolutely chucking it down, so no images I'm afraid, the bodywork is filthy already  The beading is a joy though 

Thanks for all the comments.

Gary


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking interior TBH!


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Fantastic car and great pics!
E92 would be my choice too if I was changing my BMW to a new (or used) right now!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

fook thats nice !!!! not realy a bmw fan but fair play i am liking that !!!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

That is a lurvly BMW.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

very very nice


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

moi jealous ???

just a bit...


----------



## spawn again (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice car! Drove it a few times and it hauls ass. 

Got the pics in any higher res?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

spawn again said:


> Very nice car! Drove it a few times and it hauls ass.
> 
> Got the pics in any higher res?


I do but they'll take ages to send via my mobiles net connection, I don't have a landline installed yet.


----------



## tris harris (Sep 13, 2008)

nice, my old man has the saloon version and they are stupidly quick! Just keep on pulling!

I'd have the coupe like yours though :thumb:


----------



## Consultant (Sep 19, 2008)

Lovely motor and nice job! Mines a black on beige, but the sp graphite and red combo look ace!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

GORGEOUS car mate, really do like the 335. :argie:

My brother-in-law has the 335 M in blue, goes like stink! :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice Gary. I lovethelook of that interior.Is the colour in the pics a true reflection of the actual colour as I haven't came across it before? It looks quite orangy I'm looking at the coupe still but in the 325 or 330 petrol guise. I don't think I could stretch my budget for that one. Very nice mate, very nice:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

The colour is pretty true as no flash was used (high ISO), it's not "in yer face" Red 

Gary


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Very nice Gary, love the interior combo!!

:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Lush


----------



## paulmcmillen (Mar 3, 2008)

That it such a nice deep grey - you've got a great finish on it! Lovely interior! :argie:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

:argie: The car looks stunning mate.. :argie:


----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

lovely car chap! Like some of the others have said, i'm jealous! Sorry to hear the weather wasnt on your side though.

Not only would i love your car but also your garage :lol:, it looks huge! :argie:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks again for the comments, it's a really enjoyable motor to own.

I've not long moved home and it came with a double garage which is superb for working on the motors in privacy  Going to have to look at flooring though.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Lovely Car.:thumb:


----------

